# Replicating brewery beer



## Dirtydog420 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am making the leap for wine to beer.. Eventually Id like to produce a beer as close a possible to Shipyard brewery's Old Thumper (Portland, Maine), which is a recipe from Ringwood Brewery in Hampshire, England... 

Im just curious how close others got to their favorite beer...

I still haven't made a batch yet cause my apartment it a bit too warm to start in middle of summer..


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2010)

You can get very close to a lot of beers using clone kits or getting the recipe and doing all grain. I have had some come really close and some were better then and some were almost as good as. My wheat beers exceed the commercial ones IMO but some of the others just come close enough for me. There are many brews that I make that are just my own though and not following any recipe.


----------



## Malkore (Jul 12, 2010)

agreed. you can most definitely replicate all styles of commercial beer, from the nano/micro/craft brews, to Bud Light (gag).

some are easier than others, but all are within the home brewer's reach. Lagers will be the most expensive/difficult due to their cooler fermentation requirements, and cold aging.


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2010)

I make clones all the time. But, I tweek it to my taste.
I recently made a Pilsner Urquell and my version of Yuengling.


----------



## HammerOne (Jul 12, 2010)

Brewerys make beer for profit. Homebrewers make beer for taste. I tried to make a Red Brick Double Chocolate Porter clone one time and mine blew theirs away. Now I just use commercial examples as a guideline.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2010)

Here here!


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2010)

Thinking of doing a 10 gal batch Thursday.. Not sure what I will make. 
I just received 5#'s of hops so that is taken care of and have about 100#'s of grain.. Decisions.. decisions...


----------



## IQwine (Jul 12, 2010)

well.... get to it... 

U are only postponing the drinking part....


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2010)

IQwine said:


> well.... get to it...
> 
> U are only postponing the drinking part....



Oh no.. I have plenty here. I have 6 kegs of my homebrew in 3 different refridgerators.. LOL


----------



## drizztkun (Jul 15, 2010)

Tom said:


> Oh no.. I have plenty here. I have 6 kegs of my homebrew in 3 different refridgerators.. LOL



you got too many keg, so you will donate one to me please?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now I have more empty than full. ;-(


----------



## drizztkun (Jul 15, 2010)

Empty is fine by me  i'll make sure to make something to fill it up!
im so itching to make something, but my basement is in renovation and its loaded with drywall dust and junk and upstairs lately been over 100 degree's so i'll wait


----------



## closetwine (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone have a recipe resembling Corona? (For hubby.)


----------



## Donald (Oct 3, 2010)

HammerOne said:


> Brewerys make beer for profit. Homebrewers make beer for taste. I tried to make a Red Brick Double Chocolate Porter clone one time and mine blew theirs away. Now I just use commercial examples as a guideline.



Right on! To begin with, why would anybody want to replicate large brewery beer? Most any all grain home brew will be better anyway. I think a person needs to get serious about making beer and then when he/she does he/she won't be trying to imitate large breweries. For those who don't want to put in the work, to them goes the homebrew cans of malt.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 3, 2010)

Donald said:


> Right on! To begin with, why would anybody want to replicate large brewery beer? Most any all grain home brew will be better anyway. I think a person needs to get serious about making beer and then when he/she does he/she won't be trying to imitate large breweries. For those who don't want to put in the work, to them goes the homebrew cans of malt.



I don't drink much beer, hubby does. And he wants corona! LOL! A good beer is one I like, I don't care about replication. I'd rather experiment, but I'm gonna try for hubby so he'll leave my wine alone!


----------



## Malkore (Oct 29, 2010)

NO corona recipe on me, but you might find one here: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f82/


----------



## closetwine (Oct 29, 2010)

Malkore said:


> NO corona recipe on me, but you might find one here: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f82/



Thanks, I'll check there later!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw a corona recipe somewhere. It was either Brewers Best or my Local HBS, Home Brew USA in Norfolk, VA. I'll check with them tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2010)

My question is...*WHY?* Corona


----------



## closetwine (Oct 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> My question is...*WHY?* Corona



No clue, It's definately not my favorite. But for what's easy to get around here, it's in the top 5.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it keeps Hubby happy and you can continue with your hobby then I think you should brew the Corona. Personally I can'tm stand it but my wife likes it. Here, Here


----------



## closetwine (Oct 30, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> If it keeps Hubby happy and you can continue with your hobby then I think you should brew the Corona. Personally I can'tm stand it but my wife likes it. Here, Here



Exactly my dear friend, Exactly.


----------

